# Dried herbs. Refreshing them?



## cave76 (Apr 4, 2014)

*What are your personal experiences with using dried herbs?* Do you think that sprinkling them with a bit of water first will bring their smell and taste to anything resembling using fresh ones? (I know they won't be the same but anything near?)

I'm making Fattoush tonight and my mint plants haven't recovered from winter yet so I have to rely on dried mint.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 4, 2014)

You would only use dried herbs in a moist environment so the liquid ingredients would rehydrate the dried herbs.


----------



## cave76 (Apr 4, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> You would only use dried herbs in a moist environment so the liquid ingredients would rehydrate the dried herbs.



Thanks----- do you feel that the taste of fresh mint will be 'almost' the same? And the odor-----which plays an important part of how things taste.

Fattoush is a salad type of meal and the [fresh] mint would be scattered on top just before serving. So the dried mint won't be wet, just a tiny bit moist when mixed in with the rest of the ingredients.

I guess the only way I'll know is to try it.  I'll try to remember post my experience with it. Problem is, my smell buds are shot to kingdom come now.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 4, 2014)

No, you can't get the flavor back by rehydrating dried herbs. A lot of the essential oils that provide much of the flavor evaporate during drying. That's why freezing them preserves most of the flavor.


----------



## cave76 (Apr 4, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> No, you can't get the flavor back by rehydrating dried herbs. A lot of the essential oils that provide much of the flavor evaporate during drying. That's why freezing them preserves most of the flavor.



That makes sense. I'll try freezing some mint when my plants are fully grown. What proportions of fresh herb (mint for example) to water to put into ice cube trays for freezing?


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 4, 2014)

When I freeze basil, I use equal parts water and herb. I haven't frozen mint, but I'd start with that ratio, taste, and adjust if necessary.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 4, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> When I freeze basil, I use equal parts water and herb. I haven't frozen mint, but I'd start with that ratio, taste, and adjust if necessary.


Equal parts by volume or by weight?


----------



## jennyema (Apr 4, 2014)

Don't bother with ice cube trays . Use ziplocks frozen flat.  Break off what you need.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 5, 2014)

taxlady said:


> Equal parts by volume or by weight?



Volume.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 5, 2014)

Thanks GG.


----------



## Mad Cook (Apr 5, 2014)

cave76 said:


> Thanks----- do you feel that the taste of fresh mint will be 'almost' the same? And the odor-----which plays an important part of how things taste.
> 
> Fattoush is a salad type of meal and the [fresh] mint would be scattered on top just before serving. So the dried mint won't be wet, just a tiny bit moist when mixed in with the rest of the ingredients.
> 
> I guess the only way I'll know is to try it.  I'll try to remember post my experience with it. Problem is, my smell buds are shot to kingdom come now.


Dried mint and fresh mint are really two different animals. Dried is used a lot in Middle Eastern cooking as a herb in its own right but I doubt I'd like to use it in a salad and rehydrating it won't help IMO


----------



## cave76 (Apr 6, 2014)

The fattoush was good, of course, but sprinkling dried mint didn't give that minty smell or taste of fresh mint. But it didn't ruin it either! 

Now I'll go out to my patio and encourage my mint to grow. FASTER!


----------

